# Pictures of New Grey Knights?



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

So since we all know Grey Knights are being released in April has anyone seen any pictures of any new release models? Are there even going to be any new release models?

Anyway if anyone has any info or you can direct me to a thread that answers this it will be much appreciated. Thanks k:


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

i dont know if there's any threads concerning this, but GW says there's gonna be some new plasics, so i'm gonna get some


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

There aren't any pictures yet, but keep an eye on this thread. When the pics are released, they'll be there.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=860640#post860640


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

GODDAMMIT! If you're _looking_ for pics put a fucking question mark in the title why don't you?!

That way people don't stumble in here eagerly looking for the pics..that you _don't have!_

:ireful2:

By the way, the leaked pics are Here.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> GODDAMMIT! If you're _looking_ for pics put a fucking question mark in the title why don't you?!
> 
> That way people don't stumble in here eagerly looking for the pics..that you _don't have!_


I was eager too, and a little disappointed when i opened the thread. 

But yeah, best bet is to keep an eye on the stickied thread in the News and Rumors section. 

*Edited thread title to include question mark at the end.*


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> GODDAMMIT! If you're _looking_ for pics put a fucking question mark in the title why don't you?!
> 
> That way people don't stumble in here eagerly looking for the pics..that you _don't have!_
> 
> ...


wow thanks for the great pictures man! the new Incerator is pretty bad ass....i think i will have to convert a few into my blood angels....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think you need to go back and edit the title again, the title as it stands read like "are these the new plastic grey knights" not "does anyone have any pictures" i came in here to confirm or deny the pictures.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

DK.... Dude.. stop Rick Rolling people... that stopped being funny like 5 years ago.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> DK.... Dude.. stop Rick Rolling people... that stopped being funny like 5 years ago.


Let him have his fun man! :wink:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

When the new grey knights come out I'm gonna use them to model my Crusader Legion of epic winsausages


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> By the way, the leaked pics are Here.


I tried the link. Is it something wrong with my PC or was that a prank?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> I tried the link. Is it something wrong with my PC or was that a prank?


Oh it was prank


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> I tried the link. Is it something wrong with my PC or was that a prank?


Guess twice... You have a 50% chance on succeeding with the first guess, and a 100% chance on the second... :wink:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

TheSpore said:


> Oh it was prank


a very old, very boring prank


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

i still enjoy a good ol rick prank


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> a very old, very boring prank


not a fan of Rick Astley?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

5tonsledge said:


> not a fan of Rick Astley?


*scratches head*
I don't quite see how me being or not being a fan makes the joke any less pathetic and childish and boring to be honest.

so...I don't quite get what your lumbering towards there but, carry on, if you so wish.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> *scratches head*
> I don't quite see how me being or not being a fan makes the joke any less pathetic and childish and boring to be honest.
> 
> so...I don't quite get what your lumbering towards there but, carry on, if you so wish.


It is boring now, but it's a lot of fun to see a musician with the balls to do it at a live concert.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I am entertained that this thread brought such entertainment. The best part was the Rick Astley reference that I didn't get until I saw the response threads about it (sorry folks I don't do links, just my thing).

Admittedly a question mark makes a huge difference (thanks for the addition) but it's only a thread asking if there were any leaked pictures, so.....


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> *scratches head*
> I don't quite see how me being or not being a fan makes the joke any less pathetic and childish and boring to be honest.
> 
> so...I don't quite get what your lumbering towards there but, carry on, if you so wish.


i was joking buddy.
But anyways yeah i hate when people throw rick around. Its getting old :ireful2:


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i think you need to go back and edit the title again, the title as it stands read like "are these the new plastic grey knights" not "does anyone have any pictures" i came in here to confirm or deny the pictures.


+1

And keep rolling. It's other people's anguish that fuels our fire.


----------

